# Who has got their Big Game tag draw results?



## ft. churchill (May 26, 2013)

I just found out that everybody I know seems to have drawn some sort of a tag here in Nevada. I did super, seein' how I got a muzzleloader mule deer buck, a cow elk, and.... A desert bighorn tag. What did ya get?


----------



## stihlavarna (May 26, 2013)

wow, our closing date for Limited Entry was just friday, we won't know up here for another month.

Fingers crossed for a moose


----------



## batch (May 26, 2013)

i dont find out till june 20


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2013)

The draw has taken place in Colorado, but I did not put in this year.

There will be hundreds of left-over tags this year, and State wide Bull Elk are always an Over the Counter purchase.

Kind of fun just to wing-it!


----------



## ft. churchill (May 26, 2013)

Last time I winged it in Colorado, my cow elk hunt went south. Our plan was to intercept them on the migration to the winter grounds out by Maybell / Elk Springs country. Unbeknownst to us a large outfit came in and bought out two ranchers near Black Mnt. They run the new spread not as an agri business but as hunting ranch. They grew and left fodder unharvested for the elk to encourage the elk to stay on their ranch. No elk migrated thru that year. We did see a huge resident bull we jumped out of the cedars, but I was sporting a cow tag. Gosh darn I love hunting in Northwestern Colorado.


----------



## crowhorse67 (May 26, 2013)

Drew our early rifle either sex tags for elk in Colo. 

Headin' 15 miles up in the high country with the horses again.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 27, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> Last time I winged it in Colorado, my cow elk hunt went south. Our plan was to intercept them on the migration to the winter grounds out by Maybell / Elk Springs country. Unbeknownst to us a large outfit came in and bought out two ranchers near Black Mnt. They run the new spread not as an agri business but as hunting ranch. They grew and left fodder unharvested for the elk to encourage the elk to stay on their ranch. No elk migrated thru that year. We did see a huge resident bull we jumped out of the cedars, but I was sporting a cow tag. Gosh darn I love hunting in Northwestern Colorado.



Sure are a lot of elk in the NW area!

Snagged a Black Mountain (just legal) Bull a few ago!

Just beyond what looks like a clearing in the distant trees is the start of the Craig Wild Bunch Outfitters.

About a half/mile into public land, it can be hit and miss.

Elk sure do have a fondness for self preservation. The Craig Wild Bunch will sure run a lot of guns, getting back further off the road then they can paid off in this instance.


----------

